# 2001 new beetle 1.8t awv Boost problems



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

This is my first post.I have a 2001 new beetle 1.8 awv engine code.Ihave been trying to coax more boost out of the engine with little luck.,So far i have put in cold air intake,Hi flow exhaust,
upgraded dv valve ,n75j valve(disconnected) a manual boost control,boost gauge.I have spent a lot of time trying to find the sweet spot but have only been able to get 9 psi out of engine.Stock is 8.7psi.I cleaned the iat,maf,sensor,throttle body recently.I adjust the mbc to a point and if I go any further,the boost will go to 9 psi then drop immediately to 5 or less.I have checked and tightened as many hoses as i can find.I have not done a boost leak test yet because I do not have a testor.I knd of think I might not have a leak because it goes right to stock boost.My dv valve is good.I have the n75j valve off but plugged in of course.I have not done the clamp the map mod but this is my next try to raise boost.I have read that you guys are using 4.3 v and 4.7v
diodes.I was wondering if I should use a 3.9 v diode because that is the equivelent to my stock 
bar at .6 bar .I do know Zues Energy who had same year and motor that he could run 14.5 psi without hitting limp mode .Something tells me I should run a 3.9 v diode which is also 
equivalent to about 8 psi.I am trying to run 14 to 15 psi and stay out of limp mode.I am new to this and trying to learn from guys on this forum.Thanks everyone for any suggestions.Also I know
the best thing to do would be to get a chip tune or upgrade turbo which is what I would love to do,
but I cannot afford this ,so I am trying to learn as much as I can to do things myself like you guys. I have done custom ground effects on my car I would like to post to give you guys some ideas .I have done ground effects that look nothing like anything anyone haas seen,but looks really good .Also just put vogtland lowering springs on car.:wave:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

You can't afford $500 for a chip tune, but you have no problem with Jerry rigging crap at the risk of blowing your motor (which will be significantly more btw).......:screwy:....good luck with that.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Stop doing what you are doing, put the money that you would be putting into doing all of this little stuff to your car away and save up for a tune. You aren't going to be able to pull that kind of boost without it.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Now you can afford it....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5502034-Revo-Technik-Holiday-SALE-Performance-Software


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*more boost for beetle*

You say I wont be able to get more boost from my car without a chip tune,yet there are many with the exact same set up ,same engine,same year who are getting 14.5 psi no chip,so I can get that kind of power if I do the correct mods .I either have a boost leak or need to do diode mod.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*more boost.*

You say I wont be able to get more boost without a chip tune but if that were true ,then why are guys with the same motor,same year with specific mods getting 14.5 psi?The only money I have spent is on a diverter valve upgrade which would be needed if I were to chip manyway,and exhaust and intake ,and boost gauge,all these would be needed with chip tune ,so I have not wasted any money because if I do get so dough for a chip tune I will already have the necessary enhancements needed to maximize the chip.Your saying I cannot get 14 psi without chip but others are.,with same exact engine and year,and mods,minus a diode mod so how do you explain that?Anyone on here have a awv engine new beetle?With mods and no chip?


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Revo chip*

Thanks for the info 299 for revo chip special.I will check perf stats but I think they get about 190
hp with their tune.I was hoping I could get about 220 hp from apr 93 octane and mods some day.
I will check revo though.Appreciate it.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

nuff said said:


> Thanks for the info 299 for revo chip special.I will check perf stats but I think they get about 190
> hp with their tune.I was hoping I could get about 220 hp from apr 93 octane and mods some day.
> I will check revo though.Appreciate it.


You're welcome....if you want more power, spend more money and go with an APR or Unitronic tune. As for "needing" all the other stuff...actually most stage 1 or 1+ tunes require nothing but stock hardware for advertised gains. Extra goodies such as an exhaust should net you more than advertised:thumbup:
As for others getting 14psi with the mods you suggest, I would put to you that by coming here and asking the questions that you are asking.....you are not that well versed in tuning a 1.8t. From the sounds of it you have read a lot, but you lack the experience to put it into practice and that is a sure fire combo for boost disaster. When you say you can't afford a chip tune, I say you can't afford not to...if you smoke your motor experimenting while learning, I'm pretty sure you couldn't afford to replace it either. It's your car and your money, do what you want with it, but be sure you make informed choices before proceeding knowing all the risks and understanding the consequences.:beer:


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Have to say I agree with everybody else. When I was young and stupid, I had a SVO mustang. I wanted more power so thought more boost was the answer. Spent $500 on a bigger Garrett turbo, and boost controller. Ran great for a little while, then started burning oil. A lot. Then started blowing smoke. In my haste to gain more power, I added more boost, but didnt add more fuel to go with it.
If I had spent $60 on a adjustable fuel pressure regulator, it would have saved me thousands.
That is all Grasshopper.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Got Boost?*

geeesh,I was just tryin to get to 14.5 psi without limp.I know that requires no extra fuel.But thanks for your story Yoda master Obe one Kanobe buddy...


----------



## alphaseinor (Mar 20, 2004)

nuff said said:


> geeesh,I was just tryin to get to 14.5 psi without limp.I know that requires no extra fuel.But thanks for your story Yoda master Obe one Kanobe buddy...


Knock, detonation is; detonation, broken bits will lead to. Broken bits will lead to suffering... (poor yoda impersonation)

I don't usually post here, but this one has finally broken me out of my tiny box.

If you increase boost, you will most certainly knock, your timing will then be removed from the engine, and you will lose power. It's doing this to help fight knock from a lean condition. 

The engine computer controls your boost, it's trying to keep you at ~9lbs. You've added a lot of things to help control the boost from spiking, not helping it to go higher. If you run your engine with a stock tune at 14.5 lbs, you will cause knock, reduce timing, increase a small amount of fuel, and cause your engine to eventually blow up due to the increase in knock. 

Unless you want to trade your car for a diesel, knock is your enemy. 

I'm willing to bet on your best day running 14lbs on your current setup, I can leave boost alone, control knock, and I'll make more torque and horsepower at every RPM; and I'll do it without blowing my engine.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now if you want to try to do it right, without spending money on a chiptune,

1) get a wideband with a gauge
2) get a fuel regulator
3) disconnect your turbo regulator from the computer
4) figure out a way of bypassing the built in controls for limp mode
5) make sure you have a scanner capable of logging knock, knock retard, RPM, Throttle position, and the Wideband
6) make TINY changes to fuel until you get NO knock at part throttle, part throttle up a hill, acceleration throlttle, then finally wide open throttle
7) now you can start messing with the boost... litterally .1 bar at a time (you need to start talking bar as well... no more LBS BS,)
8) Never ever ever change altitude, and retune with any season or weather change.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol....or just get a chip......

Just giving you a hard time:laugh:


----------



## alphaseinor (Mar 20, 2004)

speedtek40 said:


> Lol....or just get a chip......
> 
> Just giving you a hard time:laugh:


That'll work too... I guess what everyone else is saying, the cheap way of boosting performance is to get a chip.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

alphaseinor said:


> That'll work too... I guess what everyone else is saying, the cheap way of boosting performance is to get a chip.


LOL, and far less hassle if your grocery list is any indication


----------



## alphaseinor (Mar 20, 2004)

speedtek40 said:


> LOL, and far less hassle if your grocery list is any indication


It's not that bad... just gotta know a few things... I came from the dark ages of computer programming, where we would reprogram eproms by desoldering them... use the information we got from "very expensive equipment" to get Knock values, and 02 readings in ticker tape form... fun times...

Glad I don't brew my own chips nowadays... Still having fun with my Malone Tune on the TDI... It spanks most 150hp 1.8T's... depends on how far you want to go...


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

alphaseinor said:


> It's not that bad... *just gotta know a few things.*.. I came from the dark ages of computer programming, where we would reprogram eproms by desoldering them... use the information we got from "very expensive equipment" to get Knock values, and 02 readings in ticker tape form... fun times....


Emphasis added to key point :thumbup:
the OP does not seem to have said knowledge or experience.....yes, there's really only one way to get it, but if your reason for doing it in the first place is because you can't afford the chip tune and you're trying to save money.....well, I have a feeling you know where that can end up.....
I'm just trying to save him some serious headaches......and instant wallet drain:laugh:


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Some people can only learn my their *own*mistakes. When I was young and stupid.....no wait I already went there....... but a tune will be so much cheaper then the ticking time bomb method.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*chip tune*

I read your reply and this is mine.The mods I tried on my vehicle were done only after spending hundreds of hours studying ,and I know how to turn a wrench.I do something but am prepared before .Now,I tried the mods ,first an mbc and gauge .I hooked everything up according to exact instructions.It did not raise my boost much My stock set up supposed to run at 8.7 psi.After gauge install I was only running 7 psi and drop to 5.I then attepted to do the diode mod .All the info and color coded diagrams on this wiring set up were for my vehicle ,incorrect .I used a voltmeter to determine exactly which wires were which.The forums all said to run a 4.3 or 4.7 zener .4.3 being for 11psi and 4.7 being for 17psi.Well I know I wasnt making 11 psi so I was wondering how this could possibly work.In other words ,my assumption that a zener install would likely work best if it were matched up to as close to just under stock boost.So a 3.9 seemingly would be best.I did'nt have one .I used a 4.3 .I got the boost up to 10psi and hold.I wasnt basing my goals on a fairy tale ,unless everyone on these forums are lying ,and I doubt that.My simple goal was to produce 14 to 15 psi with an mbc and diode ,well within the limits of the turbo and engine.Because of the fact I read that the fuel trims do not change until after 14.7 psi,I figured I could run safely at 14.5.Many forums guys claimed 18,20 psi with this set up ,so why not me?
Well,I could not get more than 10 psi.I wish now I would have waited to get a chip before trying the 3.9 zener.I now have a apr chip.It runs at 15 psi and they said to run with stock n75.Well they are wrong .The stock valve only produced 12 psi.so I switched back to j valve .The guys that did the tune could not even tell me what psi range I was supposed to run at,I called apr direct and asked a guy there and even he could not answer this simple question.As a mnatter of fact ,I asked numerous technical questions that I ended up knowing more about than they which really hacked me off.The big experts.I expected more than 15 psi from the chip.Yes the car runs good but you know something ,I would not trade the the stuff I learned about my car by trying these and other more sucessfull mods and gaining this knowledge by doing it myself than to have just gone with a chip tune first and not having anything close to the things I now know with my car.People tend to rank on the ones who try to explore and find hidden power,saying oh they might blow their car but I never made a single move on my car without finding out first how to do it.and as a result,I now know the right questions.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

If you would have posted up here in the 1.8T section about chips, you would have been able to find what boost people are running with various tunes. Yes, APR should have been able to tell you, but you could have done more research beforehand and found a tune that would best suit your wants based on real world experiences. Lots of chip options out there with various different results of boost, smoothness of power, etc.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

nuff said said:


> I read your reply and this is mine.The mods I tried on my vehicle were done only after spending hundreds of hours studying ,and I know how to turn a wrench.I do something but am prepared before .Now,I tried the mods ,first an mbc and gauge .I hooked everything up according to exact instructions.It did not raise my boost much My stock set up supposed to run at 8.7 psi.After gauge install I was only running 7 psi and drop to 5.I then attepted to do the diode mod .All the info and color coded diagrams on this wiring set up were for my vehicle ,incorrect .I used a voltmeter to determine exactly which wires were which.The forums all said to run a 4.3 or 4.7 zener .4.3 being for 11psi and 4.7 being for 17psi.Well I know I wasnt making 11 psi so I was wondering how this could possibly work.In other words ,my assumption that a zener install would likely work best if it were matched up to as close to just under stock boost.So a 3.9 seemingly would be best.I did'nt have one .I used a 4.3 .I got the boost up to 10psi and hold.I wasnt basing my goals on a fairy tale ,unless everyone on these forums are lying ,and I doubt that.My simple goal was to produce 14 to 15 psi with an mbc and diode ,well within the limits of the turbo and engine.Because of the fact I read that the fuel trims do not change until after 14.7 psi,I figured I could run safely at 14.5.Many forums guys claimed 18,20 psi with this set up ,so why not me?
> Well,I could not get more than 10 psi.I wish now I would have waited to get a chip before trying the 3.9 zener.I now have a apr chip.It runs at 15 psi and they said to run with stock n75.Well they are wrong .The stock valve only produced 12 psi.so I switched back to j valve .The guys that did the tune could not even tell me what psi range I was supposed to run at,I called apr direct and asked a guy there and even he could not answer this simple question.As a mnatter of fact ,I asked numerous technical questions that I ended up knowing more about than they which really hacked me off.The big experts.I expected more than 15 psi from the chip.Yes the car runs good but you know something ,I would not trade the the stuff I learned about my car by trying these and other more sucessfull mods and gaining this knowledge by doing it myself than to have just gone with a chip tune first and not having anything close to the things I now know with my car.People tend to rank on the ones who try to explore and find hidden power,saying oh they might blow their car but I never made a single move on my car without finding out first how to do it.and as a result,I now know the right questions.


Holy shizz dude...take a breath......that gave me a headache:banghead:
The only way you could have improved that post was if you typed it all in caps:thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, after all this he ended up getting an APR tune anyway.  It seems he had more money than he let on to believe. Otherwise the REVO special at $299 vs the APR tune at 499+ would have been the logical choice. Oh, BTW, I am running the cheaper REVO tune along with my stock N75 and a Boost Machine from my Audi TT and it's right at 17.5psi Runs perfect on my little 2000 Beetle.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*got tune?*

Well,I listened to you guys and got a tune.I was always planning to,if I had the money for it.I'm glad to say I learned a lot about my car.I got the 91 apr tune .I was only getting 15 lbs boost.I have the awv engine beetle which has the ko3s and larger injecters.I ended up going with giac because they seemed to have the most agressive tune.Well I was pulling 15 psi still and throwing a cel.Pissed me off enough to make a boost leak testor and get an air pump and start testing .The first 20 minutes I found 5 leaks .One was a 2 inch long rip in the hose that goes into the intake mani opposite the throttle body end.I fixed the leaks until I could hear no more of them or feel them.With only a little pressure in the system and pump off,it is easy to hear the hiss,then just feel around and wiggle some hoses Moses!After the leaks were fixed ,hello 18 psi,nice to meet you .Motor said uh huh !!!The x plus tune plus an upgrade dv which I have,is rated at 230 hp wheel and 285 ft lbs .Thats because I am a hardware 150 hp detuned ,180 hp turbo s,equivelant, stock ,so can get as much as the x plus mk4 tune.Im spiking 19 now,and hold 15/16 solid and am not through leak testing.I will be installing a new tip in a week or so ,which is good for another 10/hp chipped, and a downpipe ,and test pipe or hi flow cat will get me the other 10 hp.The most important thing I have learned is this;If you own or purchase a turbo car,the first thing to do is;MAKE A BOOST LEAK TESTOR,BUY AN AIR COMPRESSOR AND FIND THE LEAKS,THERE ,IS WHERE THE HIDDEN POWER LIES. Learn about diodes ,boost controls ,and diode mods anyway,and guess what ,an upsolute tune is only 250 bucks for anyone ,who is considering a tune ,they are very similar.If I would have gone with upsolut first ,I would have gotten 
+62 hp and +70/80 ft lbs but unlike giac for 600 bucks,upsolute only 250 .That is only $ 4.16 per hp .
The best dollar per hp on the planet


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*got tune?*

Well,I listened to you guys and got a tune.I was always planning to,if I had the money for it.I'm glad to say I learned a lot about my car.I got the 91 apr tune .I was only getting 15 lbs boost.I have the awv engine beetle which has the ko3s and larger injecters.I ended up going with giac because they seemed to have the most agressive tune.Well I was pulling 15 psi still and throwing a cel.Pissed me off enough to make a boost leak testor and get an air pump and start testing .The first 20 minutes I found 5 leaks .One was a 2 inch long rip in the hose that goes into the intake mani opposite the throttle body end.I fixed the leaks until I could hear no more of them or feel them.With only a little pressure in the system and pump off,it is easy to hear the hiss,then just feel around and wiggle some hoses Moses!After the leaks were fixed ,hello 18 psi,nice to meet you .Motor said uh huh !!!The x plus tune plus an upgrade dv which I have,is rated at 230 hp wheel and 285 ft lbs .Thats because I am a hardware 150 hp detuned ,180 hp turbo s,equivelant, stock ,so can get as much as the x plus mk4 tune.Im spiking 19 now,and hold 15/16 solid and am not through leak testing.I will be installing a new tip in a week or so ,which is good for another 10/hp chipped, and a downpipe ,and test pipe or hi flow cat will get me the other 10 hp.The most important thing I have learned is this;If you own or purchase a turbo car,the first thing to do is;MAKE A BOOST LEAK TESTOR,BUY AN AIR COMPRESSOR AND FIND THE LEAKS,THERE ,IS WHERE THE HIDDEN POWER LIES. Learn about diodes ,boost controls ,and diode mods anyway,and guess what ,an upsolute tune is only 250 bucks for anyone ,who is considering a tune ,they are very similar.If I would have gone with upsolut first ,I would have gotten 
+62 hp and +70/80 ft lbs but unlike giac for 600 bucks,upsolute only 250 .That is only $ 4.16 per hp .
The best dollar per hp on the planet


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Good lord....I really hope you don't talk like you type.....doesn't your computer have a space bar that works after punctuation marks? 
I do see periods in there but it still seems like one big run on sentence and makes very little sense.......Try completing one thought before you move on to the next one and then back again:screwy:
Not trying to be a jerk, but it truly would make your posts a lot easier to sift through and make sense of.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Boost*

Well,I never said I ran my motor at 14.psi,before,when I was running a diode and mbc,coldair intake,upgraded exhaust and dv.and by the way I'll call it psi not bar.I was running about 11 psi,and wanted to run 14 but did'nt Bars are for drinking.,and before you accuse me ,I do not attend them.I did some mods .I never once knocked .I did not break a thing . 
I learned a lot and always did things with the utmost care and concern for the car.My little New Beetle pulls 20 psi now,no knock,no detonation,no broken parts ,plenty of power ,good gas mileage,and the car purrs and at idle you can not even tell the motor is running,it is so quiet. On a ko3s .There are people running 26 psi for years on ko3's racing on the weekends,that have put 40 k miles on the turbo 
at those pressures.Yes I have a tune now,and since being tuned ,I did some more mods to add more power,and with a couple other planned mods


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Boost*

Congratulations Indy tom on your Revo Tune,I never said I did not want a tune.I did not have the money at the time if that's ok with you.Im still moding my Beetle.Im now running 21 psi ,no knock,no detonation,great milage,nothing broken. .I have the awv engine which is hardware same detuned awp motor. When I first started doing improvements on performance mods and still now ,I shop for bargains on quality parts just like anyone else who likes to save money whenever possible.I generally find things 60% less expensive ,after spending considerable time bargain hunting..I do'nt always go for the best price ,sometimes for the best performance.It's all relative is'nt it.Im no super whiz mechanic .Im learning as I go,and slow at that,but for the most part ,doing it myself.That's the fun part.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

speedtek40 said:


> Good lord.....doesn't your computer have a space bar that works after punctuation marks?
> Not trying to be a jerk, but it truly would make your posts a lot easier


 WERD:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
Glad your getting things figured out.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Got Boost Update*

Well guys ,I did get software.First I tried apr but was not satisfied,then got the giac x plus tune.I am running 3 inch exhaust ,oo7 dv,cold air intake,Silicone ,tip,lowered,wastegate mod,mbc,and diode mod. I now run 23 psi and the car pulls like a raped ape .The mbc helps with instant spool. 
The engine runs smooth as butter ,low egt's,and loads of fun.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

glad to hear it's workin' out for ya....told you a tune would be worth it.......those guys do that sh** for living for a reason.......


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Requiem for a new beetle*

Well ,after another yr and a half my learning curve has improved . I followed savwkos tuning guide pretty much. I am now running 25 psi ,235 whp on a ko3s and mods ,stage 2+ on my 2001 1.8t awv beetle.


----------

